# Discover the welcome network for motorhomes throughout the algarve



## Pauljenny (Jun 29, 2019)

That's the translation of the leaflet from Tourist Info.

Homepage | RAARA.
.
.
Hover over the PT box ... Click on EN.... 
Couldn't be clearer.
I think the french one just says.... " Ignore all the rules, bring a huge trailer and all your mates  "..

I might be  little biassed.
,


----------



## izwozral (Jun 30, 2019)

Very useful for our eventual trip over whenever that may be. How you coping with the heatwave?


----------



## Full Member (Jun 30, 2019)

Pauljenny said:


> That's the translation of the leaflet from Tourist Info.
> 
> Homepage | RAARA.
> .
> ...



Thanks for that one, Paul. I see they have an app available in both the Google and Apple store.
I'm guessing that making this public is all part of your strategy to divert reprobates away from your wonderful facility?
That's brilliant - I'd hate it to be crowded when I drop in on you with the extended family.

Colin


----------



## n brown (Jun 30, 2019)

Full Member said:


> Thanks for that one, Paul. I see they have an app available in both the Google and Apple store.
> I'm guessing that making this public is all part of your strategy to divert reprobates away from your wonderful facility?
> That's brilliant - I'd hate it to be crowded when I drop in on you with the extended family.
> 
> Colin


 that's the week we were all thinking of visiting ! hope they've got enough grub'n'booze to go round - i know they love a bit of company !


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 1, 2019)

Full Member said:


> Thanks for that one, Paul. I see they have an app available in both the Google and Apple store.
> I'm guessing that making this public is all part of your strategy to divert reprobates away from your wonderful facility?
> That's brilliant - I'd hate it to be crowded when I drop in on you with the extended family.
> 
> Colin &#55357;&#56898;&#55357;&#56898;&#55357;&#56898;



You'll have to book well ahead, Colin.. Now that our van is not going up and down our lane... I'll have to arrange for the overhanging fig trees to be cut back..
Bring Marmite, Yorkshire Tea, Coleman's mustard powder.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 1, 2019)

izwozral said:


> Very useful for our eventual trip over whenever that may be. How you coping with the heatwave?



Hey, I can only park up 2x 6 metre vans .
Check with Colin and Nigel... When and how long they'll be staying...? 
If we're back in Blighty, I'll leave the shed key under the pomegranate tree.
You'll find paint, brushes and garden tools, to keep you occupied.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 1, 2019)

Ps.
Why not ask Jeffmossy to arrange a meet.
It'll be like old times... Without the mud.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 2, 2019)

The have started building a new Aire at Sao Bras do Alportel, a few miles north of Faro. Opening soon, I'm told 
Nice town, plenty of facilities and English widely spoken.
Alas, no beach,  nor masses of tourists.
2 good Indian, A good Chinese and an Irish bar, for those who prefer traditional British food 
The famous , " Louis dos Frangos , AKA , Chicken Louie's ", is still knocking out Piri Piri Chicken and chips, ridiculously cheap

Details, on the website.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 14, 2020)

I thought it might be helpful to bump this thread too.


----------

